# SQLPlus Ausgabe im richtigen Format



## Jan65 (27. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

bin Anfänger mit SQLPlus.Habe das Problem das ich Daten aus einer Oracle-Datenbank  per SQLPlus ziehe, bekomme diese aber in einem Format die ich nicht sauber weiter verarbeiten kann.Ich möchte die Spaltenüberschriften nebeneinander stehen haben und die dazu gehörenden Daten unten drunter.

mein sql string:

define   reppfad   = ''
define   repfile   = STT_Detail_Bat.lis
spool &reppfad&repfile

prompt
rem
set echo off;
select system,Occured,Name
from LHAUTOMATEN.LOGGING,LHAUTOMATEN.LOGGING_EVENT
where lhautomaten.logging.EVENTTAG=LHAUTOMATEN.LOGGING_EVENT.EVENTTAG  and system like '%STT%'   and OCCURED > to_date('2008-08-25','yyyy-mm-dd') and OCCURED < to_date('2008-08-27','yyyy-mm-dd')
order by System,occured,Name;


*Ergebniss Ist:*

SYSTEM                                                      
------------------------------------------------------------
OCCURED                                                     
------------------------------------------------------------
NAME                                                        
------------------------------------------------------------
CGNSTT0016                                                  
25.08.08 00:00:06,703000                                    
Test event                                                  

CGNSTT0016                                                  
25.08.08 00:00:06,735000                                    
Test event                                                  

CGNSTT0016                                                  
25.08.08 00:17:45,407000                                    
OK                                                          

CGNSTT0016                                                  
25.08.08 00:33:09,563000                                    
OK                            

*Ergebniss Soll:*

SYSTEM                               OCCURED                                  NAME  
CGNSTT0016                     25.08.08 00:33:09,563000                        OK     

Hat jemand eine Idee ?

Danke im Vorraus

Gruß

Jan65


----------



## marbe (1. September 2008)

Hallo

probier mal mit 

```
SET LINES 999
```
die Ausgabebreite einzustellen.


----------

